# Buying Probiotics



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What should I look for when buying a good probiotic and what is best for constipation and bloating. There's so many to choose from out there that I'm at a loss which direction to go - do you advise dairy free ones?Can anyone help please?


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I have the opposite problem......I have chronic diarrhoea and I have found that digestive enzymes are most helpful, but have tried a lot of probitocs and have not been ablt find the one that will stop the chronic diarrhoea or gas.Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks - so confusing and so much choice - just need some direction.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Starwoman - What kind of digestive enzymes do you take and where do you get them? Just curious. Wearyone


----------

